# 10 Gallon Tank Water Changes



## Hinata (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm not sure if a topic like this was posted before (I can't find the search button :-?) but I'd like to ask this section of the forum a question since this is the place to post things about the habitat you made for your betta. How often should I do water changes on a 10 gallon tank and what percentage of the water should I change? I'm sure that you've gotten a ton of this question, but I'm basically blind (Lower than 2.25 vision) and can't find the search button. Thank you for reading this and being understanding about my awful eyes.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Well i remove and replace a gallon a week in my tank, but this is becuse i dont have to add any chemicals or conditioners to my water, and i never have any amoina problems.

Usualy, i think, its 25% a week. Never a 100% becuse a large tank builds good bacteria that a 100% would kill. But i could be wrong.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

50% every 2-3 days until your tank is cycled, then 25-50% once a week after that


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

I would say 50% twice a week for a month and a half, then 50% once a week After it cycles


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Is the 10gal tank filtered and what type of filter used if you have one and any live plants, if so, how many and what species and stocking plans....water changes are different based on filter, live plants and stocking...

In a filtered 10gal without live plants that is properly stocked with an established nitrogen cycle.....50% weekly with vacuum....


----------



## Hinata (Jul 21, 2011)

Oldfishlady said:


> Is the 10gal tank filtered and what type of filter used if you have one and any live plants, if so, how many and what species and stocking plans....water changes are different based on filter, live plants and stocking...
> 
> In a filtered 10gal without live plants that is properly stocked with an established nitrogen cycle.....50% weekly with vacuum....


The tank isn't filtered with anything besides the water changes I'm supposed to do. There are no live plants in there since the plants would probably die the instant they got into my hands (I don't have a green thumb at all).


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Unfiltered 10gal tank without live plants...stocked with a single Betta....water changes of 50% 1-2 times weekly...with 100% every month or so.....provided that you don't overfed and uneaten food removed within a reasonable time....

I would get a sponge filter or a low flow HOB so that you could establish the nitrogen cycle.......especially if you plan on more than a single Betta....


----------

